# IUI with natural cycle...



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyone has already tried an IUI with a natural cycle ? Would welcome feedback as I am thinkink of doing one before eventually starting injections.

Thanks.

Sara.


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Sara

Yes we have some girls who ahve tried with a natural cycle. Come over and join us on the IUI girls part XX.

Cheers
Megan


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sara,

I'm starting a natural cycle of IUI at the end of this month. waiting for period to arrive next week then will probably be basting at the end of the month(28th)

when does you cycle start? we might be sharing the horrid 2 ww

Donna xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Meg & Donna for your replies.

I am hoping to get my LH surge somewhere next week so will be earlier than you Donna...

Sara xx


----------



## Nicola1 (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
I am trying my first attempt at IUI on a natural cycle, hopefully in the next 10 days.
Am going for my first scan next week - knowing my luck I won't ovulate this month! Now on Day 4 of cycle.
Good luck to everyone!
Nicola
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sara,

I had two attempts at IUI on natural cycles & was lucky enough to get a BFP on the second go.  I did it all naturally except for an HCG injection to ensure the exact timing of ovulation.  It worked for me, so I would definitely recommend you trying it.

Any other questions, please ask.

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I am doing a natural IUI cycle at the moment, am on CD 11 at the mo and waiting for surge, the clinic want me to have the trigger jab (HCG) but i want to ov on my own. possibly having the baster on wednesday.....
i post mostly on the IUI girls so you can follow what I am up to on there...

kimj


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi sara,

I'm doing my first IUI this month and I've just had my HCG jab this am, but other than that mines natural as I seem to ov Ok. The jab just allows them to plan the exact time for the IUI. I was offered Clomid but decided to do this one as naturally as possible. I don't see the point of taking ovulation drugs if all the signs say my follies grow fine on their own.

Be guided by your clinic but remember its your body and your decision. Best of Luck

Cathy


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

All 3 of my cycles were natural.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Meg,
Can't seem to find the IUI Girl part XX ?? Can you help ?

Also, was wondering whether some of the Girls have had IUIs through NHS ?

Sara XX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i think meg put part XX cos it changes regularly - we are on part 57 at the mo....

kimj x


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Kim, I have just been there to put a message.

SaraXX


----------

